# automatic secure copy between 6.3 and 8.2



## Bogi (Nov 16, 2011)

I need to do an automatic secure copy between my server (FreeBSD 8.2) and other server (not owned by me, and using FreeBSD 6.3). Apparently the different type of OpenSSH didn't agree to create an automatic scp. This is when I type in:


```
$ telnet 10.1.1.5 22 (10.1.1.5 use FreeBSD 6.3)
Trying 10.1.1.5...
Connected to 10.1.1.5.
Escape character is '^]'.
SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_4.5p1 FreeBSD-20061110
$ telnet 10.1.1.28 22 (10.1.1.28 use FreeBSD 8.2)
Trying 10.1.1.28...
Connected to 10.1.1.28.
Escape character is '^]'.
SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.4p1 FreeBSD-20100308
```
Is there a way to solve this?

Bogi Aditya
Telkom Institute of Management
http://www.imtelkom.ac.id


----------



## SirDice (Nov 16, 2011)

I see no reason why an scp(1) wouldn't work. What's the exact error message you're getting?


----------



## Bogi (Nov 16, 2011)

The problem is, there's no error message (or perhaps I don't know how to obtain the error message). This is what I do to create the connection:
`$ ssh-keygen -b 1024 -t dsa (creating id_dsa and id_dsa.pub)`
Then I put the private key to my /home/user/.ssh folder and put the public key to file /home/user/.ssh/authorized_keys at remote server. But when I try to ssh to the remote server, it always prompt a password. The reason why I thought the problem is in the OpenSSH was because in 6.3 it allow me to use 512 bit of key but in 8.2 we can only use at least 1024 bit.

Bogi Aditya
Telkom Institute of Management
http://www.imtelkom.ac.id


----------



## Alt (Nov 16, 2011)

It can be wrong permissions on authorized_keys file, so its ignored


----------



## mix_room (Nov 16, 2011)

It could also be that the remote SSH server is set up to only accept password-authentication.


----------



## Bogi (Nov 16, 2011)

Alt said:
			
		

> It can be wrong permissions on authorized_keys file, so its ignored


Perhaps I might be wrong, but this is the mode for the file:

```
-rw-r--r--  1 manager  wheel   619 Oct  4 14:26 authorized_keys
```


----------



## Bogi (Nov 16, 2011)

mix_room said:
			
		

> It could also be that the remote SSH server is set up to only accept password-authentication.


intriguing, could you please tell me more on how to check whether the 6.3 server is "only accept password-authentication" ?

------------------------------
Bogi Aditya
Telkom Institute of Management
http://www.imtelkom.ac.id


----------



## SirDice (Nov 16, 2011)

Several things could be wrong, the client might be using the wrong key. The destination may have the wrong permissions on ~/.ssh/ and the files underneath it.

Make use of the *-v* (verbose) flag to see what's going wrong.


----------



## Alt (Nov 16, 2011)

Bogi said:
			
		

> perhaps I might be wrong, but this is the mode for the file :
> -rw-r--r--  1 manager  wheel   619 Oct  4 14:26 authorized_keys


Try to set 0600


----------



## phoenix (Nov 16, 2011)

And the .ssh folder should, ideally, be set to *0700*


----------

